# Memorization tips



## Ed Nelson

I'm a newly initiated EA, and am feeling a little overwhelmed with the memorization I need to accomplish (the OB).

Any tips, other than just good old-fashioned "saying it over and over and over". 

Thanks!!
Ed


----------



## MikeMay

That's how I learned, repeating it over and over in my head....I think my sub-conscious was happy I was raised when I slowed down repeating all 3 degrees all the time.


----------



## tomasball

Step 1:  be completely comfortable with all the words.  There are many archaic words in the work, and it will remain very hard to memorize the work until you are familiar with their meanings and pronunciations.
Step 2:  look for rhyming and alliteration.  The work has many clever plays on words, bordering on poetry.  Spotting those makes it easier to memorize.
Step 3:  create mental pictures of what you are saying.  The stranger and funnier the better.  They don't really have to correspond to the meaning of what's being said, as long as they help you remember the words. For instance, while I was learning the working tools, I had an image of a "noble and glorious porpoise" in mind.  
Step 4:  make acronyms or mnemonic phrases to help you remember the order of words.  For instance, medical students memorize the cranial nerves by using: "On Old Olympus' Towering Tops A Friendly Viking Grew Vines And Hops"


----------



## dnewman3

*easy way one*

If you get a chance to watch another EA. ..do it!  Seeing it in person helps you remember.  Then it is just old fashion face to face with a mentor.  It gets easier. ..just repeat it as much as you can as soon as you leave your mentor.  Good luck!


----------



## Geeksgalore

*Memorozation*

It was hard for me too.  I just kept reading and reading.  Keep working and it will come to you



			
				Ed Nelson:64258 said:
			
		

> I'm a newly initiated EA, and am feeling a little overwhelmed with the memorization I need to accomplish (the OB).
> 
> Any tips, other than just good old-fashioned "saying it over and over and over".
> 
> Thanks!!
> Ed


----------



## David Duke

No reading in Texas.


----------



## JJones

My advice to brothers trying to memorize their work is to attend as many degrees as they can.  Most of the memory work is taken directly from the degrees so being able to watch them will help you to visualize your work.  That was my experience anyhow.

No degrees going on?  If your lodge likes to practice then I'm sure you could get them to rehearse an EA degree.  You could participate and everyone gets practice!


----------



## Brent Heilman

For me when I was learning the work I first learned the questions and then the answers came a little easier. Also, like was said earlier, if you can watch the degree then you can visualize what it is you are trying to remember. Everything follows a logical progression and you see it in your mind while you are trying to remember it. Then like everyone else has said practice, practice, practice. When you get through that practice some more. It may seem daunting now but when you are finished presenting your proficiency you will look back and see that it wasn't really that bad. Good luck Brother and whenever you think you need a helping hand we are here for you.


----------



## Michaelstedman81

Ed Nelson said:


> I'm a newly initiated EA, and am feeling a little overwhelmed with the memorization I need to accomplish (the OB). Any tips, other than just good old-fashioned "saying it over and over and over". Thanks!! Ed



A few of the Brothers that have posted on here said one thing in common:  try to watch as many degrees as possible.  That is some very good advice, but the downside is that you might be in a smaller lodge that doesn't have very many EAs going on.  So that really leaves you with just working with your Instructor.  Brother Tomasball listed a few really good ideas to help out with that.

The only things I can really add, is to just not let it overwhelm you.  When you are repeating things, believe it or not they will stick with you.  Just stay as relaxed as possible and not focus on being "overwhelmed".  That takes away from your focus of retaining the stuff.  You are learning something really new and unfamiliar, and even the method of learning it is unfamiliar.  It just takes a little bit to get adjusted to it, but you will come around.  Especially with the next degrees.  You will see a LOT of similarities in the degrees.  I'm not saying that you will see the same things in each degree, but there are some stuff in the other degrees that will remind you of the previous degrees and that will help out in those.  

But with you just going through the EA, just keep your head up and you will make it through it.  Don't let it get overwhelming.  Take your time with it.  I don't know your situation or how long you have been working on stuff, but I assume since you said your "newly initiate" you still have plenty of time to get your work turned in.  How often do you meet with your Instructor?  If you are able to and the Instructor is, maybe you can meet an extra time a week or something.  If there is something that you don't understand, which there should several, be sure to ask your Instructor what those things mean.  Having an understanding of those things and what they mean will help you remember those particular parts of your work.  

Good luck with it all, bro.  You will do just fine.  Remember, there have been LOADS of men that have went this route and done the same things you are going through right now.  Don't let the work overwhelm you at all.  Even being overwhelmed you can get it all done.  I have faith in you and I'm sure the rest of the Brothers on here have faith as well   Keep us posted how it all goes along!


----------



## jerryrwm

Bro. Nelson - When you are practicing say it out loud as much as possible. When you repeat the words in your head, your mind doesn't always register the incorrect words. But it will pick up on the incorrect words when spoken out loud. Work with your mentor. If not in person, then a phone call or two might be in order. But keep after it. It will suddenly gel and then you'll have it. It may look daunting right now, but that's because it's all new and you want to get it all straight. You will get it and when you are examined in Lodge you will be surprised how it all comes together.


----------



## weaver1033

Thanks


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## detroit2jim

All good techniques. For the very long arts and parts, some, including myself, have recorded them on a password protected device like a phone. You can then listen while driving and so on. You still have to say them out loud to bring it all home. 


Detroit Lodge No. 2 F&AM


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

Brother Nelson, I don't think you are an in place that many of us were not in at one time or another.  When I was going through my ea, I remember going through this exact feeling. The bad thing is that repetition is the best tip. It was not what I wanted to here when I was overwhelmed, but after working more than two times a week on it for a few weeks it just clicked. I just woke up one day any the areas where I had issues I suddenly just remembered. It could be the issues i had with the areas that may have helped. It also helps to have a teacher that make it fun. Make it a fun time working on it. This is your foundation make it a strong and great one. It can still be fun, have them explain the words. One thing I have noticed is that while the message is the same, the interpretations and methods of how we get there can differ a little. I know there is some things in my ea that i will never forget because of the discussions or little plays on words me and my teacher did while learning it.


It will click and all of a sudden you may know it better than the teacher. As MM 's we have to remember more than the questions of the ea. I know that as good as I had my ea down when an ea, I still have to brush up before let's say certifications or teaching an ea.


Granbury #392
Glen Rose # 525


----------



## ThanatosTA

I'm getting ready to give my Master's proficiency next week, and I'm still stumbling through the words.  But everything that has been mentioned so far is totally correct.  There were days that I was embarressed to sit in my instructor's office because he would give me 5 words to repeat back to him, and I wouldn't be able to.   The next day I walked in and he asked me the question and I was able to give the answer without hesitation.  Even if you don't think you will remember it, you will.  The other thing about repeating it out loud to yourself, that's right on the money.  I used to practice "in my head" and I could go through the questions and answers without missing a beat.  When I sat with my instructor and when I gave the answers out loud, not so much.  It might seem more difficult when you say them out loud, but it help everything come out smoother in the long run.  The main thing is keep at it.  Everyone here has had the same thoughts and doubts, be we have all made it through.  YOU WILL TOO!

-Scott


----------



## Bill Lins

detroit2jim said:


> All good techniques. For the very long arts and parts, some, including myself, have recorded them on a password protected device like a phone. You can then listen while driving and so on. You still have to say them out loud to bring it all home. Detroit Lodge No. 2 F&AM


NOT legal in Texas.


----------



## Lucky7812

detroit2jim said:


> All good techniques. For the very long arts and parts, some, including myself, have recorded them on a password protected device like a phone. You can then listen while driving and so on. You still have to say them out loud to bring it all home.
> 
> 
> Detroit Lodge No. 2 F&AM



Also not legal in MS


----------



## detroit2jim

According to the obligation, it's not legal anywhere, but neither is printing it in a ritual book or study guide or DVDs of the lecture, (which I detest). It's simply a memorization technique that can be destroyed once its served its propose.  

Today's Mason (in my humble opinion) is younger and very time starved. So Brothers, those of you not offering anything but working verbally with a younger Brother, I hope you are making yourself available often. 

From atop a high horse, NOT legal in Michigan. 


Detroit Lodge No. 2 F&AM


----------



## Starr

I know I have a long ways to go be i understand most things, but I'm starting to think fewer things are labeled as secrets then many understand.  I'm in Ohio and we use code books here.  Somethings are even left out of the code book. I believe those are the true secrets, but I could be wrong.  Also before everything starts responding with we don't have code books in XX state I know every state is different.  

With that being said, I do believe recording everything on a tape like device is wrong.  You need to remember when the ritual are first written these devices did not exist.  We in the U.S. always view things by the rule, if there is not a rule against it, it most be alright.  I feel the Craft is more principles based, and you are violating a core principle by using a recoding device.  

Just my opinion. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## detroit2jim

Ok, I'm wrong. Don't record it. I would ask you to ponder the differences between audio books and printed. I don't care to debate it here and will subdue my passions in the interest of harmony. 


Detroit Lodge No. 2 F&AM


----------



## Brother David Z

The best suggestion I can give you is to understand the sequence and meaning of the ritual. The memory work is based on that and will definitely help it sink in. 
You can do it. Have fun with it and don't pressure yourself. 
Congrats in advance brother!



Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Lucky7812

Starr is right some states do offer a cypher book. I completed my work in MS where it is all mouth to ear. The first degree is the hardest. My lodge in MS has a few brothers on an education committee and they almost offer their services 7 days a week. It took me 2 weeks to learn the first degree, then once I had the base of the craft down it took 3 days to learn the 2nd degree. I studied so much I was dreaming about it. I'm active duty Navy and traveled to several states WA does offer a cypher book and I found their lecture reciting to be a good deal longer... Maybe that's the price to pay for a book lol... It has already been said but I feel the best way is to attach yourself to a brother willing to teach and recite over and over. My home lodge in MS allows your teacher to sit in the East and ask the questions so you can close your eyes if needed and it feels like a study session.


----------



## KevinHarp1

There is this memory expert named Harry Lorayne... you can look for his books on Amazon, but suggest searching the web for free information first.
"Tricks" to memorization have been around since ancient times. The Greeks worked on this alot.

There are several methods, and I won't try to explain all of them, but I'll list and give a short description of the ones that I found helpful. The "key" idea to memory is basically to associate something you know with something you want to remember. The association between the two should be imaginitive... bizarre, overblown, crazy... anything that will stick out in your mind as "not ordinary", this is what helps you remember it.

The Greeks used a technique called the "loci" method. useful when you're trying to remember a story. So for example, think of the front door to your house, and when you walk in you remember how the first room is arranged and everything in it. So you associate the first thing you want to remember with the first thing you would encounter in the room, like an end table, or a lamp, or a coat rack. and then string the thoughts together in some logical order as the items in the room, when you run out of items go to the next room.

"A" method when you're trying to learn lists of things is called the peg system. There is a lot of stuff on the net abuot this. Basically the numbers one thru 10 have names and sounds. 1- Tie, 2-Noah, 3-Ma, 4-Rye, 5-Law... these are called the peg words... so for the list of word or items you're trying to remember you start with 1 (Tie), think of a huge tie wrapped around an image of the thing you're trying to remember, then you go to the next number/word 2- (Noah), you might think of your idea of what Noah looks like only some bizarre image and then relate that to the next item you're trying to remember...

anyway, just trying to point you in "A" direction to find memory techniques.

Good luck.


----------



## CStevenson

I have found, in addition to all the above (i.e. repetition), two tricks which helped me.  First, recite the work out loud and into a mirror when possible.  Don't know why, but it really helped.  Secondly, use inflection and/or 'singy-songy' tones when doing the work.


----------

